# W8 4Motion Body Forum?



## crtolson (Apr 29, 2006)

This is posted under the W8 engine hoping someone with more forum knowledge may direct me to suitable forums.

We own a 2003 W8 Passat Wagon (165k miles). I am trying to locate someone who may be willing to sell us the W8 lettering off the front grill, or possibly the entire grill itself.
Someone walked off with the unique lettering and none of the custom lettering companies will touch making a new set because of the copyright issues.
The car is running great (perhaps surprisingly to some) and my wife is so bummed; really loving this car. It would be a nice stocking-stuffer for Christmas.
Any ideas would be appreciated.
Thank you so much.
Curtis


----------



## R32_Man (Nov 17, 2004)

I found this...








Logo VW W8 Grille Passat B5 W8 New Badge Original 3B0853679A Rare | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Logo VW W8 Grille Passat B5 W8 New Badge Original 3B0853679A Rare at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





I was lucky enough to get one from a member on this site, who was parting out a W8!

Best,

Takeo


----------



## crtolson (Apr 29, 2006)

R32_Man said:


> I found this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Takeo,

Wow, I appreciate your reply. Very spendy option but it's good to know there may be a couple remaining in the world. May be a lot better then the other path of creating a mold off the rear W8 logo and making it myself!
Thank you -crtolson


----------



## R32_Man (Nov 17, 2004)

crtolson said:


> This is posted under the W8 engine hoping someone with more forum knowledge may direct me to suitable forums.
> 
> We own a 2003 W8 Passat Wagon (165k miles). I am trying to locate someone who may be willing to sell us the W8 lettering off the front grill, or possibly the entire grill itself.
> Someone walked off with the unique lettering and none of the custom lettering companies will touch making a new set because of the copyright issues.
> ...


Hello again Curtis,

I just found this listing on ebay for the grill badge, as well as the "W8" letters from the trunk. It is $25 with free shipping!! Just wanted to let you know...









VW B5 PASSAT W8 02-04 Grille Emblem Front Grill OEM Genuine Logo Chrome Radiator for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for VW B5 PASSAT W8 02-04 Grille Emblem Front Grill OEM Genuine Logo Chrome Radiator at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Best,
Takeo


----------



## crtolson (Apr 29, 2006)

R32_Man said:


> Hello again Curtis,
> 
> I just found this listing on ebay for the grill badge, as well as the "W8" letters from the trunk. It is $25 with free shipping!! Just wanted to let you know...
> 
> ...


Takeo, I can't thank you enough! I grabbed them moments ago! My wife will be so happy and surprised!

I was just about to build a mold and try to recreate my own but 'chroming' plastic is not easy as you probably know.

Thank you for the help!
Best regards,
Curtis


----------



## R32_Man (Nov 17, 2004)

crtolson said:


> Takeo, I can't thank you enough! I grabbed them moments ago! My wife will be so happy and surprised!
> 
> I was just about to build a mold and try to recreate my own but 'chroming' plastic is not easy as you probably know.
> 
> ...


Glad I could help...we W8 owners need to stick together!  Parts can be hard to find anymore.

Best,
Takeo


----------

